# Here at Westin Ka'anapali for Easter week!



## Denise L (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello all,

This is our 7th visit to our favorite resort, Westin Ka'anapali.  My DH has had to work all week, so I've had very limited access to the computer (which is actually good for me!).  I just wanted to note a few things that have changed since last year's Easter visit before I forget (too many margaritas):

1. *Towel cards* (reported by Negma earlier this week)

2. *Pool breaks*, 3x a day, at 10, 12 and 3 at WKORV and 15 minutes later at North. I was told that this was due to "accidents" every week and so they have everyone take regular breaks so that parents can take kids to the bathrooms.

3. *Height requirement on the WKORV slide*. There is now a minimum height for the slide! We saw a crying boy with his floatie vest on yesterday, being turned away from the slide  .

4. *Jacuzzi signs say for 16 and older!*  This is not very popular with a lot of people, especially those of us with kids who want to sit with us in the jacuzzi.  We can't sit in there without them being near, so I think they are allowed to put their feet in.  

5. Easter Egg Scramble was a smaller version of last year's, which was disappointing to our kids. Last year's was at North and this year's was on South's lawn, which is much smaller.  Lots of kids in the 7-11 age group, so it was crowded.  Last year's was much more fun, lasted longer, and had many more eggs. 

Otherwise, weather has been on the windy side, but dry and warm. Today was our first wind-less day. DD10 saw our turtle friend while snorkeling, so she was happy about that  .


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the report.  Looking forward to my next trip!


----------



## MON2REY (Apr 17, 2009)

Denise, does either the North or South unit have computers available for guest use, primarily for checking flight schedules and e-mail?  I really don't want to bring my laptop with us.  Thanks


----------



## Denise L (Apr 17, 2009)

MON2REY said:


> Denise, does either the North or South unit have computers available for guest use, primarily for checking flight schedules and e-mail?  I really don't want to bring my laptop with us.  Thanks



Yes, looks like there is at least one computer in the lobby area of North, plus a boarding pass terminal-type printer thing.  South has the tiny business center/room, and the boarding pass terminal-type thing is out of order currently.  There may be a wait to use the computers, but they are there. There may be another business center at North that I am not aware of.


----------



## Negma (Apr 17, 2009)

A few additional thoughts:

Towel cards no big deal, easier than you think.

We ate at Merrimans up by Kapalua, pricey but very nice.

My wife has been on a "Maui Revealed" kick and we have been exploring the island, went Upland yesterday, we have seen a very beautiful side of the island we have never seen.

The wind the first few days was crazy, but looks better today and it is pool time.

We are here for 5 more days, we are waiting to see if we have to move our room, our requests have been in we will see; last time we were here for two weeks we knew from day 1 there would be no move. We own this week as an island view, but we are overlooking the pirate ship looking right at the ocean, 6th floor, so that worked.

Tonight we are trying the Annabell and Warren show for the first time, reviews to come.

Mahalo


----------



## Denise L (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Negma  ,

Sounds like you are enjoying your week.  If you are interested in meeting, let me know. We had a small TUG get-together at the North bar on Wednesday.  I couldn't stay long because my DH needed me at the beach with the kids, but it was fun to meet up with the others.

We are here for 7-8 more days.  Did you use Staroptions for your extra nights?  I just found out last night that we can stay in our villa for the extra week (thank goodness, I was not looking forward to packing and unpacking) :whoopie: .

Last evening, a guest in the main South pool dislocated his shoulder while in the pool. His daughter ran to us (in the jacuzzi), asking for help for her dad.  There were very few people in the pools at the time, if any other than us.  My DH went to help and stayed with him and helped him out of the pool while a Westin employee called for help.  I think the man was going to go to the hospital. He was obviously in a lot of pain.


----------



## Negma (Apr 17, 2009)

Ouch, no fun.

We are on our way down to the north pool, probably get a cabana facing ocean, we are "spoiled". if you have time stop by, I am in orange (yes its true) and yell for Rick.


----------



## fasha39 (Apr 17, 2009)

4. *Jacuzzi signs say for 16 and older!*  This is not very popular with a lot of people, especially those of us with kids who want to sit with us in the jacuzzi.  We can't sit in there without them being near, so I think they are allowed to put their feet in.  




Looks like DavidnRobin have more influence over the WKORV HOA than they would like to admit


----------



## Troopers (Apr 17, 2009)

Enjoy your time.

Do you get the green and black beach bag yet?  It comes in handy.

Btw, I highly recommend Genki Sushi (sushi boats) that's next door to Laihana Farms.  I prefer it over Sensei in Kapalua.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Negma and Denise,   

Thank you for the updates and great to hear that you guys are enjoying your time.  We can hardly wait for April 26 to arrive.  Unfortunately, its another nines day until we will be arriving.  Its going to be the looongest nine days ever!   

Susan


----------



## mepiccolo (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the updates.  Do you happen to know what the height requirement is for the slide?

The last time we were there there were lots of small children jumping in and out of the jacuzzi splashing the adults sitting there trying to relax and their parents were either nowhere to be seen or there and not doing anything about the rude behavior of their kids.  Unfortunately that's what happens, the bad parenting of some parents have now affected all parents with kids under 16.  I have small children but would never let my kids behave this way in total disregard of other people.


----------



## Negma (Apr 17, 2009)

Met Denise today, what a nice person, you got to love TUG.

Got the green bag and we have been using it. Room worked out and we do not have to move so once again I am happy.

We have seen whales every day and it is very cool. We are looking forward to coming here one year in March when they are more active.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 18, 2009)

fasha39 said:


> 4. *Jacuzzi signs say for 16 and older!*
> 
> Looks like DavidnRobin have more influence over the WKORV HOA than they would like to admit



I (we) wish.  I wouldn't be surprised if others have complained - not to mention the medical liability involved (it is in the USA afterall) - which btw we as Owners are on the hook for if something were to unfortunately happen and the resort gets sued.  Last time we couldn't believe that parents were putting their small children (some with swim diapers - yuck!) and even infants in the hot tub - totally unbelievable (actually believable in today's - its' all about me - society).  Of course - not Tuggers...  

Robin and I were just talking about this a few weeks ago and decided we are going to start speaking-up (nicely) about the no kids in the hot-tub rule (as posted on the signage in small text).  I am glad it is posted now so it is noticable - makes it easier to broach the subject.  We are there to relax, and not rag on parents for their lack of consideration, or have to get up and leave. I hope it is enforced without me having to bring it up when we are ther next October.

Next - if you are listening WKORV HOA - how about someone cleaning up the cigarette butts that are in the lava rocks by the hot tub (where no smoking is also posted...) - that, of course, no smoker ever admits to tossing on the ground like it's not litter.

yep - getting old and grouchy...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 18, 2009)

weird... duplicate post deleted

we need to go when the whales are there...


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2009)

mepiccolo said:


> Thanks for the updates.  Do you happen to know what the height requirement is for the slide?
> 
> The last time we were there there were lots of small children jumping in and out of the jacuzzi splashing the adults sitting there trying to relax and their parents were either nowhere to be seen or there and not doing anything about the rude behavior of their kids.  Unfortunately that's what happens, the bad parenting of some parents have now affected all parents with kids under 16.  I have small children but would never let my kids behave this way in total disregard of other people.



Looks to be about 3.5 feet?  There is also a sign at the Pirate pool saying that if you are *taller* than the height canoe (probably also 3.5 feet or so), you can't go in.  We just noticed that tonight on our walk.  I don't think that this rule is heavily enforced. I'm pretty sure there were girls/boys 4-5 feet tall in there the other day.

Jacuzzi rules, whatever.  It's not like we sit in there all that much.  I won't let it spoil our vacation.  The next rule will probably be, no large inflatable floatie things in the pool that run into us when we are in there.

We love the ocean more than the pools!!


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2009)

Negma said:


> Met Denise today, what a nice person, you got to love TUG.
> 
> Got the green bag and we have been using it. Room worked out and we do not have to move so once again I am happy.
> 
> We have seen whales every day and it is very cool. We are looking forward to coming here one year in March when they are more active.



 Rick, nice to meet you and your wife!  Glad to hear your room worked out...since we are also staying in our same villa, how does it work? Do we just pick up new keys at 10am?  Does housekeeping know not to throw out all of our food and clothes when they do the full cleaning  ?  I just did another grocery run to Safeway today. I think we are set for the next week.

Totally awesome weather today, great snorkeling.  Resort was supposedly 100% full this week, and 90% next week (WKORV).


----------



## readyalready (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok, hate the no kids rule.  They weren't enforicing it at the end of March.  We moved over to the Marriott where kids under 14 must have a parent with them.  One of the security guys enforced that one on a very regular basis.  When the weather is less than ideal my kids love to warm up for a few minutes and of course are only well behaved.  One more reason why the Marriott has edged out WKORV for us...


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 18, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> I (we) wish.  I wouldn't be surprised if others have complained - not to mention the medical liability involved (it is in the USA afterall) - which btw we as Owners are on the hook for if something were to unfortunately happen and the resort gets sued.  Last time we couldn't believe that parents were putting their small children (some with swim diapers - yuck!) and even infants in the hot tub - totally unbelievable (actually believable in today's - its' all about me - society).  Of course - not Tuggers...
> 
> Robin and I were just talking about this a few weeks ago and decided we are going to start speaking-up (nicely) about the no kids in the hot-tub rule (as posted on the signage in small text).  I am glad it is posted now so it is noticable - makes it easier to broach the subject.  We are there to relax, and not rag on parents for their lack of consideration, or have to get up and leave. I hope it is enforced without me having to bring it up when we are ther next October.
> 
> ...



Hey David, I have 2 kids(8 and 12) and luckily they have no interest in the hot tubs, plus I wouldn't let them in anyway. 

I've been to Marriott's and Disney's and guess who's in the hot tubs most of the times? Kids!

Just got back from a week at Disney's Vero Beach Resort, never saw an adult in the one hot tub. Full of small kids(some who might still need to be in swim diapers from what I could tell). 

I have yet found a resort that does enforce the hot tub rules.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2009)

Views from 2nd floor, OFD:


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2009)

*More view photos*


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2009)

*I like the windows in the OFD studio*


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool photos Denise L - are you staying in a OFD or crashed?  We stayed on the 3rd floor our first year - 5th and 6th the following years.  Those native trees are not the prettiest, but oh well...

We do not let the lack of enforcement of no kids in hot tub rule ruin our vacation - we just get up and leave - which at sometimes is a drag.  We use the hot tub to warm up/relax after snorkling (and after rinsing ourselves off in the pool shower).

We don't even use the main pool - and I certainly don't do belly flops in the kiddie pool.  

Next - HOA - kids out of the Koi pond...


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> Cool photos Denise L - are you staying in a OFD or crashed?  We stayed on the 3rd floor our first year - 5th and 6th the following years.  Those native trees are not the prettiest, but oh well...
> 
> We do not let the lack of enforcement of no kids in hot tub rule ruin our vacation - we just get up and leave - which at sometimes is a drag.  We use the hot tub to warm up/relax after snorkling (and after rinsing ourselves off in the pool shower).
> 
> ...



We are in an OFD, 2nd floor for this trip  .  Trees are there, but I much prefer this view and the sun to anything North facing with not a hint of sun.  Being on the park side is different (1st time in 7 stays), but it is lovely.  DH says it doesn't even feel like we are at the resort, it is so quiet over here  .  I'd consider buying an OFD if not for the MFs...eyeing OFC now and wondering if the layout is identical to OV. Lanai looks nice, and the studio gets one, too.  Hmm.... .

We've always been on 6, 5 or 4th floors...never 2. Convenient for stairs and parking garage.  Really nice!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 18, 2009)

B2 has an elevator by the OF units.

I agree - I would rather face south in either B2 or B3.  The trees do not bother me and I am glad that they trim them, but not really attractive as trees go (and hate those thorns).

OFC has same floor plan as others - except there is a lanai.  I am not sure if they reduce the living space on the studio side to make up for the lanai.  I have been in one (visiting neighbors).  The lighting is not as good - and no panoramic views like you get on the 1Bd OFD side.  The layout is better than the OFC - but those MFs are a drag (mainly they rate of there increase over the last 3 years).


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> B2 has an elevator by the OF units.
> 
> I agree - I would rather face south in either B2 or B3.  The trees do not bother me and I am glad that they trim them, but not really attractive as trees go (and hate those thorns).
> 
> OFC has same floor plan as others - except there is a lanai.  I am not sure if they reduce the living space on the studio side to make up for the lanai.  I have been in one (visiting neighbors).  The lighting is not as good - and no panoramic views like you get on the 1Bd OFD side.  The layout is better than the OFC - but those MFs are a drag (mainly they rate of there increase over the last 3 years).



We thought that there would be an elevator at the front of Bldg 3, also, but since there is no arcade/fitness room, there isn't one.  Fine with me. After eating way too many cookies (gotta love the full-size oven  ) and other things I don't eat at home, I need the stairs.

So David, you own OFD float?  Which Bldg do you request and like better for your ownership?


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2009)

*Easter Egg Scramble 2009*

I took just this one photo:


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes - we own OFD float (our 1st TS purchase - resale) - prefer B2 pool side  looking south (5th or 6th floor).  I say 5th floor - because the 6th floor overhang blocks part of the night sky.  What is nice about the B2 elevator is that you can out to the beach side quickly.


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 18, 2009)

Denise L said:


> Views from 2nd floor, OFD:



Those trees do a marvelous job of blocking the view, don't they?


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2009)

We don't mind the trees  .  It is nature! Plus we can see a lot more of the ocean than we could from our OV, so I am not complaining at all  .  We love it here. I wonder if the OFD is worth the extra $500/year in MFs  .  DH thinks I am crazy!

If someone finds a killer deal on an OFD and doesn't want it, let me know  .


----------



## Troopers (Apr 18, 2009)

Denise L said:


> We don't mind the trees  .  It is nature! Plus we can see a lot more of the ocean than we could from our OV, so I am not complaining at all  .  We love it here. I wonder if the OFD is worth the extra $500/year in MFs  .  DH thinks I am crazy!
> 
> If someone finds a killer deal on an OFD and doesn't want it, let me know  .



You're staying in building 3 right?

Can't wait to stay in OFD next year!


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2009)

Troopers said:


> You're staying in building 3 right?
> 
> Can't wait to stay in OFD next year!




Yep, Bldg 3  .  You are sooooo lucky with your OFD deal.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2009)

*So speaking of trees...*

I just saw some teenager locals rip four branches off some newly planted trees in the area in front of Bldg 3.  They ripped them off, twisting the branches until they came loose. Then they took all the leaves off and left them on the ground. The poor trees are now only half there  .  I suppose the boys are going fishing?

I did call Security, but no one came. Probably bigger problems than destroying landscaping. Oh well.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 19, 2009)

*Doorbells at WKORV*

I forgot to mention these other changes since last year:

*Doorbells outside of all the villas at WKORV*, one for the studio and one for the one bedroom.

*Seasoned potato wedges*, instead of french fries, at the Pool Bar & Grill.


----------



## Negma (Apr 19, 2009)

*Warren and Annebelle follow up-*
This is a show for adults only. NOT because of content but because of liquor laws. We bought a show food package that was about $190 for two, include two cocktails each (full bar), heavy appetizers, and dessert. Warren is a slight of hand magician and comedian. The show is great, he performs for 2 hours and it is totally clean. I would highly reccomend it.
*Staying in same room-*
Very easy, my second room (friends came yesterday) was also exactly what we asked for no issues.

We have decided we will never leave


----------



## clsmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the info, both of you! We'll be there in less than 2 months! The kids can't wait to go snorkling and say hi to DeniseL's turtle!


----------



## Denise L (Apr 19, 2009)

clsmit said:


> Thanks for all the info, both of you! We'll be there in less than 2 months! The kids can't wait to go snorkling and say hi to DeniseL's turtle!



There used to be three turtles, and so far this trip, my DD and DH have only seen one.  Wish we could stay here forever like Negma  .

Another small change:

*Shampoo/Conditioner/Lotion is different*


----------



## Denise L (Apr 19, 2009)

Negma said:


> *Staying in same room-*
> Very easy, my second room (friends came yesterday) was also exactly what we asked for no issues.
> 
> We have decided we will never leave



We *love* staying in the same room and not moving.  I think we will try the same thing next year!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Great pictures... Did you get an upgrade to OFD?

I sure miss Maui... We won't be going another 18 months.  I'm renting my unit this year and last year I rented the studio and stayed in Princeville with the one bedroom.  Our next trip isn't until Nov 2010.  It is soooooo far away...

Enjoy your week!

Tina


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 19, 2009)

Denise L said:


> Yes, looks like there is at least one computer in the lobby area of North, plus a boarding pass terminal-type printer thing.  South has the tiny business center/room, and the boarding pass terminal-type thing is out of order currently.  There may be a wait to use the computers, but they are there. There may be another business center at North that I am not aware of.



Hawaiian now allows you to print boarding passes when you first purchase your tickets. They're not valid until stamped at the airport, but at least you can have them printed well in advance for both departure and return.


----------



## Troopers (Apr 19, 2009)

Denise L said:


> Yep, Bldg 3  .  You are sooooo lucky with your OFD deal.



I love the south side of Bldg.

I'll keep my eyes open for an OFD fo you.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> Hawaiian now allows you to print boarding passes when you first purchase your tickets. They're not valid until stamped at the airport, but at least you can have them printed well in advance for both departure and return.



If you have to get in line, check-in, and get it stamped, what's the point of printing out your boarding pass online?  Can you still print them 24 hours in advance and just go straight to security, if you aren't checking luggage?

Update - I checked the website and answered my own question.  This is just for people checking bags.  If you aren't checking bags you can still check-in 24 hours before your flight, print your boarding pass, and go directly to security.


----------



## Vacationlvrs (Apr 19, 2009)

*North BBQs in need of repair*

We're just winding up a 10-day stay (7 nights @ WKORVN and 3 @ WKORV).  This is our second stay. The BBQs at the North near the beach pool all are need of repair.  Even though the north resort is less than a year old, many of the gas jets are broken and you cannot control the level of the flames (even on the non-windy days!)  The ones by the Pirate Ship pool were better and the ones at the south villas are the best.  There are no BBQ tools in the studios--only in the one-bedroom units. My DH ended up meeting lots of people who wanted to share our basting brush that we bought at Safeway on the way from the airport.

Snorkeling today was great right out in front of the south villa beach entry.  We saw numerous tropical fish (huge schools of them), beautiful coral and a sea turtle.  We were able to swim/snorkel along side the turtle for almost 30 minutes!

There is a "passport" in your check in package that was really easy to get filled out in a week's visit. A complete passport (6 stamps) gets you 4000 SPs or a 45 minute massage. (You get stamps for $30 purchases at the north grocery store, the ocean grill, either north restaurants, a $50 spa purchase, and a $2-5 activity.  It's a good promotion to encourage people to try out the different amenities.  

The Friday Ocean Grill chefs special (NY & lobster) with the 20% discount coupon was a great deal and extremely well prepared.  We had a similar entree at Pacific O's on Wednesday night that was not nearly as good!

We stayed in B5 on the sixth floor overlooking the pool with a peek at the ocean through B7-B8.  It was very accessible to everything.  Our friends stayed in B7 on the fifth floor in front of the elevator bay overlooking the pool.  It was like a mouse-maze trying to get down the elevator and through the various passages to the pool.  (We actually met a teen girl crying in the hallway one afternoon becuase she couldn't find the room she was sharing with her grandparents and had gotten the room numbers reversed.)

As far as the jacuzzis go, we didn't see any enforcement of the 16 yrs & older rule in the north pool. There were often kids in that jacuzzi. A bigger problem was that there was no enforcement of the loud voices and glass beer bottles after 11 p.m. by the young and old adults.  I don't know if that security guy on the Segway was sleeping on the job, but there was a lot of loud partying last week well after midnight in the spa.

Sadly we have to return home tomorrow, but are looking forward to an October week at Kierland Villas later this year!

Aloha!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2009)

Vacationlvrs said:


> There are no BBQ tools in the studios--only in the one-bedroom units. My DH ended up meeting lots of people who wanted to share our basting brush that we bought at Safeway on the way from the airport.



You used to be able to check out a set of BBQ tools from the resort store.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 20, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Great pictures... Did you get an upgrade to OFD?
> 
> I sure miss Maui... We won't be going another 18 months.  I'm renting my unit this year and last year I rented the studio and stayed in Princeville with the one bedroom.  Our next trip isn't until Nov 2010.  It is soooooo far away...
> 
> ...



Hi Tina  ,

We ended up renting a week from another owner, so that is how we have this nice villa.  Our second week is my first exchange, so we are happy about that, too. 

Lots of family parties on the weekends at the park next door.  Mostly peaceful, except for the occasional marijuana smells blowing into our open windows.  I've had to close all the windows and sliding doors twice today and turn on the AC full-blast to get rid of the strong odor.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 20, 2009)

*Game Room outsourced*

We took a walk to the game room...DS7 wanted to play some pool or something.  We were surprised to see that the arcade games, etc. have been replaced with an X-tremeplay video gaming center, with video games on Wii, PS2, PS3, GameCube, etc.  $12/hour.

Kids were disappointed that the old familiar games were not there.  Do you suppose any profits Westin makes for renting out our game room go toward offsetting our MFs!?  Is the game room part of our HOA?


----------



## mkfisher (Apr 20, 2009)

...While we are at it- Has anyone identified the optimal strategy for long range fare hunting for flight deals to OGG?  I'm starting the hunt for Feb/Mar 2010 for a family of 5.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 20, 2009)

mkfisher said:


> ...While we are at it- Has anyone identified the optimal strategy for long range fare hunting for flight deals to OGG?  I'm starting the hunt for Feb/Mar 2010 for a family of 5.



I always start looking for award seats at 331 days out.   However, if you're paying out of pocket, I've noticed that the best airfare deals generally happen within 5 months of travel.  If you can fly in/out on a Wednesday, that is usually the most affordable day to travel to the islands. 

Personally, I look for the best price on 1-stop itineraries that arrive directly in Maui in the mid-afternoon because I only have a week in Hawaii and I want to savor every second.  But the sales are usually to/from HNL, which means you have to book at intraisland flights to/from OGG.  If you're near a city that Hawaiian Airlines flies out of (e.g. Seattle, Las Vegas, LA), they sometimes offer great sales. 

I also advise signing up for email bulletins from a site such as FareCompare.com and they will notify you when fares drop or rise.  Having traveled to Hawaii quite a few times, I know that $1100 is the most expensive coach seat I've paid (in July) $700 is an okay deal, and $550 is a great deal.  That gives me a good starting point.


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 20, 2009)

Denise L said:


> Yes, looks like there is at least one computer in the lobby area of North, plus a boarding pass terminal-type printer thing.  South has the tiny business center/room, and the boarding pass terminal-type thing is out of order currently.  There may be a wait to use the computers, but they are there. There may be another business center at North that I am not aware of.



Hawaiian now allows you to print boarding passes when you first purchase your tickets. They're not valid until stamped at the airport, but at least you can have them printed well in advance for both departure and return.



DeniseM said:


> If you have to get in line, check-in, and get it stamped, what's the point of printing out your boarding pass online?  Can you still print them 24 hours in advance and just go straight to security, if you aren't checking luggage?
> 
> Update - I checked the website and answered my own question.  This is just for people checking bags.  If you aren't checking bags you can still check-in 24 hours before your flight, print your boarding pass, and go directly to security.



When you've made your purchase and the option for printing boarding passes appears, there's a dropdown with the following options: _Will Have Baggage, Won't Have Baggage, Not Sure_. The type of boarding passes you print is determined by the option you select.

In any case, a change to your reservation voids the original passes; you'll have to print new ones at the time of check-in.

This new system will be beneficial to those who don't have access to a computer and printer at their destination.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Denise L said:


> Hi Tina  ,
> 
> We ended up renting a week from another owner, so that is how we have this nice villa.  Our second week is my first exchange, so we are happy about that, too.
> 
> Lots of family parties on the weekends at the park next door.  Mostly peaceful, except for the occasional marijuana smells blowing into our open windows.  I've had to close all the windows and sliding doors twice today and turn on the AC full-blast to get rid of the strong odor.


  Well... lucky you!  I'm jealous... except for the park issue next door.  That would be annoying.  But you are still in paradise!


----------



## cvelasco (Apr 20, 2009)

We will be at north this June with 2 kids. Are you saying Building 2- 5th floor is a good request? We have never been to this resort. Thanks


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 20, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> Hawaiian now allows you to print boarding passes when you first purchase your tickets. They're not valid until stamped at the airport, but at least you can have them printed well in advance for both departure and return.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I feel like I've been doing this for awhile but with other airlines.  I always check-in early online print my boarding passes.  Then, when I get to the airport I use the kiosk to print my luggage tags and I'm off to the security line.  Glad to hear Hawaiian is doing the same.  Although, they have kiosks at our airport in Sacramento so, it really doesn't take long because for some reason people prefer to stand in line even when the kiosk person is begging them to use the machine.  Go figure???


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 20, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Well... lucky you!  I'm jealous... except for the park issue next door.  That would be annoying.  But you are still in paradise!



They were probably very annoyed at first.  Then, gradually, everything was cool.  

(Then they made a late night run looking for greasy cheeseburgers)


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 20, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Although, they have kiosks at our airport in Sacramento so, it really doesn't take long because for some reason people prefer to stand in line even when the kiosk person is begging them to use the machine.  Go figure???



I don't get that either. And even when I haven't been able to print my return pass, I've still checked-in online then used the kiosk to print the pass. No big deal.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 20, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> They were probably very annoyed at first.  Then, gradually, everything was cool.
> 
> (Then they made a late night run looking for greasy cheeseburgers)



LOL :rofl: .  Actually, it was really awful and everyone complained almost immediately.  It probably only happens on the weekends, and if we weren't in our villa nearly all day (kids wanted a no_sunscreen_day), we would not have noticed.


----------



## clsmit (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, at least now the kids know what burning oregano smells like! (And I'm sure you had some good teaching moments on the use of Maui Wowee while you're their mom!)


----------



## Denise L (Apr 21, 2009)

*Sunsets*

This one was in VOG on Sunday.  The sun was lost before it hit the horizon due to VOG.






These are without VOG on Monday:


----------



## mitchandjeanette (Apr 21, 2009)

*More WKORV Sunsets*

1st night





while having dinner at the hyatt





some mid week fun


----------



## Vacationlvrs (Apr 21, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> I don't get that either. And even when I haven't been able to print my return pass, I've still checked-in online then used the kiosk to print the pass. No big deal.



Yesterday afternoon the WKORV lobby boarding pass machine wasn't working properly, but the concierge offered to print our Hawaiian Airlines boarding passes.  Even though DH did not designate how many checked bags, we were able to go right through the CHECKED BAGS only line at Kahului (there were over 20 people waiting with bags in the regular check in line.)  The HA agent simply asked us how many bags and charged $55 to our AMEX (2 first bags @ $15 and 1 second bag @ $25).

Having printed boarding passes probably saved us at least 20-30 minutes' wait!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for the lovely pictures, DeniseL and Mitchandjeanette....  Aren't the sunsets amazing there.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 22, 2009)

Vacationlvrs said:


> Yesterday afternoon the WKORV lobby boarding pass machine wasn't working properly...



That was a clear sign that you weren't supposed to leave!!  We must appease the Maui gods.  

At least that's what I would have said to my husband.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 22, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> That was a clear sign that you weren't supposed to leave!!  We must appease the Maui gods.
> 
> At least that's what I would have said to my husband.


  You are funny...   The last comment I almost spit out my drink onto my computer monitor.  LOL...


----------



## Denise L (Apr 22, 2009)

*Weather cool & windy*

Hey, we are still here until Friday, though I think that the kids are ready to go home already.  Monday there was a huge, warm downpour late in the afternoon.  Much cooler that evening and then Tuesday was windy, cloudy and cool.  Lots of surf at the beach.  Only a few folks in the pools.  Today is about the same as yesterday.  Not a lot of sun and probably no sunscreen necessary.  

Two weeks appears to be too long with *my* kids.  Sigh!


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm available for quick and easy adoption...

Roger


----------



## mitchandjeanette (Apr 22, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Thanks for the lovely pictures, DeniseL and Mitchandjeanette....  Aren't the sunsets amazing there.



you're welcome and yes they are...


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 22, 2009)

Denise L said:


> Hey, we are still here until Friday, though I think that the kids are ready to go home already.  Monday there was a huge, warm downpour late in the afternoon.  Much cooler that evening and then Tuesday was windy, cloudy and cool.  Lots of surf at the beach.  Only a few folks in the pools.  Today is about the same as yesterday.  Not a lot of sun and probably no sunscreen necessary.
> 
> Two weeks appears to be too long with *my* kids.  Sigh!



Denise - did you take them out of school for a week?  Are they on short term Ind. Study?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Denise L said:


> Hey, we are still here until Friday, though I think that the kids are ready to go home already.  Monday there was a huge, warm downpour late in the afternoon.  Much cooler that evening and then Tuesday was windy, cloudy and cool.  Lots of surf at the beach.  Only a few folks in the pools.  Today is about the same as yesterday.  Not a lot of sun and probably no sunscreen necessary.
> 
> Two weeks appears to be too long with *my* kids.  Sigh!


  They will survive...  Just think how grateful they will be when they are older and they don't get 2 weeks off.  At least they will have the is GREAT memory that you took them on an awesome vacation.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 23, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Denise - did you take them out of school for a week?  Are they on short term Ind. Study?


  Our school district doesn't allow independent study for vacations.  Trust me I've tried...  So, we don't miss school anymore which really sucks for us because we own a CPA business so, our vacations are limited to summer & Thanksgiving & Christmas weeks.  I wish our district wasn't so inflexible about this and realize that seasonal work patterns don't follow a school district pattern.  Then, it really makes me mad when they do absolutely nothing the last week of school.  I know it is a time to allow the kids to celebrate their year but geez... It would be nice if they were more understanding...


----------



## pointsjunkie (Apr 23, 2009)

the pics are gorgeous. glad you are having a great time.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 23, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> I'm available for quick and easy adoption...
> 
> Roger



Definitely something I should have considered before having my own  !  You probably don't require babysitting, and can find your own meals.... .


----------



## Denise L (Apr 23, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Denise - did you take them out of school for a week?  Are they on short term Ind. Study?




Denise, I did take them out of school for an extra week.  Our school district allows Independent Study.  However, when I called to inquire, I was discouraged from requesting it, though told that by law they had to offer it. When I approached both teachers about it, neither wanted to do it, so here we are anyhow.  I have a friend who always does Independent Study, and she has lived in at least three different school districts in CA.

It's been a pretty miserable school year for my special DD10, so I just assume stay here forever.  I am not looking forward to going home at all, except to see our new dog, Hunter  .

Weather turned out amazing yesterday with bright sunshine and body surfing waves.  Looks good so far today, so we will try to enjoy our last day in paradise.  I met a wonderful couple from Canada yesterday, and I got to tour their North villa.  Hallways at North are very weird, but the villas are lovely.  I like the dark woods and the table on the lanai.

DH is, unfortunately, working today!


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 23, 2009)

Denise L said:


> Hallways at North are very weird



That's the best description I've heard yet on the obviously-mad (at the world) architect who designed it. (Actually, it makes me think it was designed by a student, since anyone with years of experience would know the negatives of building such ridiculous hallways at a resort). 

But... the views are great from the villa.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 23, 2009)

Denise L said:


> Denise, I did take them out of school for an extra week.  Our school district allows Independent Study.  However, when I called to inquire, I was discouraged from requesting it, though told that by law they had to offer it. When I approached both teachers about it, neither wanted to do it, so here we are anyhow.  I have a friend who always does Independent Study, and she has lived in at least three different school districts in CA.
> 
> It's been a pretty miserable school year for my special DD10,



In this economy that makes no sense at all.  If students go on Ind. Study, the school gets full funding for the days they are gone.  If they are just "absent," the school gets zero funding.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 23, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> In this economy that makes no sense at all.  If students go on Ind. Study, the school gets full funding for the days they are gone.  If they are just "absent," the school gets zero funding.



My thoughts *exactly*.  I mentioned that exact reason to do the Ind. Study, but no one cared. Weird  !

Like the hallways at North, weird  !

I took the shuttle to Whaler's Village this morning to return some Crazy Shirts.  Very convenient  .


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 23, 2009)

Ken555 said:


> That's the best description I've heard yet on the obviously-mad (at the world) architect who designed it. (Actually, it makes me think it was designed by a student, since anyone with years of experience would know the negatives of building such ridiculous hallways at a resort).
> 
> But... the views are great from the villa.



I don't mind the hallways because I know they were designed in order to maximize the view.  I know it's easier to navigate at the south building, but I'll give up ease of navigation to get a decent ocean view any day. 

And thank goodness they didn't build a building overlooking a parking lot on the north side!  I'm sure that the front desk clerks get more complaints about building 4 than all other buildings combined.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 23, 2009)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I feel like I've been doing this for awhile but with other airlines.  I always check-in early online print my boarding passes.  Then, when I get to the airport I use the kiosk to print my luggage tags and I'm off to the security line.  Glad to hear Hawaiian is doing the same.  Although, they have kiosks at our airport in Sacramento so, it really doesn't take long because for some reason people prefer to stand in line even when the kiosk person is begging them to use the machine.  Go figure???



I tried to print our boarding passes today/check-in online, and the HA site would not let me. So now we have to stand in line at the airport in the morning. Ah well...


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 24, 2009)

Denise, are your two weeks over already? It goes so fast but you can start looking forward to next year again.

I am glad your weather got better as, on Sunday, the VOG was really bad and the Kona winds gave a nasty smell at the airport. They told us that it could be worse than it was already when the wind comes from that direction.

We stayed an extra night at the Grand Wailea Resort as AA asked for volunteers to be bumped. On top of that they offered us vouchers for $600 pp and we could have done it the next day again while they offered $800 pp plus a first class flight home the next day but my SO wanted to go home. I would have done it gladly but his medication was in our luggage so didn't want to take a chance.

Your sunset pictures are beautiful and also from mitchandjeanette. We didn't have spectacular sunsets when we were staying at the Marriott but we had several when we were in Kihei. The colors were so different from one night to another.








Did you see more whales Denise or the second turtle? We saw more whales this year than ever before and I am still listening to them right now in real live. You should hear them now as their "song" is quite amazing and even better at night but they will be gone very soon now till next year.  

Thanks for your invitation to meet with you at the new bar at the WKORV-N and to meet LAX Mom and Born2Travel too with her SO. We visited LAX Mom and met her son too as well as her friends at the Marriott.

Their view from their condos was spectacular from the new Napili tower but it was hard to take a picture of because of the time of the day but I will post them in my Marriott album soon.

We also met readyalready and Winger and family and BocaBum99 on Oahu. It's fun meeting the TUGgers while on vacation.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Are You Flexible?*



DeniseM said:


> In this economy that makes no sense at all.  If students go on Ind. Study, the school gets full funding for the days they are gone.  If they are just "absent," the school gets zero funding.



Just to let you know this is no longer incorrect. Check with you assistant superintendent of business. If the child is not in school in California, there is NO funding even if you do independent study. This is the same with excused absences. Schools used to get funding if the student had an excused absence. Well this is no longer the case. 

Your child should be in school if there is school. Some school districts post their calendars a year or two in advance. Family time is important, but it should be done within the confines of the vacation periods. You create more work for the teachers and you force the rest of the class to wait for your child to catch up as the teacher may have to go over things again. 

Also, your child may be missing STAR testing in California. There needs to be at least 90% attendance or else your school's Academic Performance Index is negatively affected. Imagine if several families like yourself decided to take a week of vacation during this particular time. 

Vacations are great family events and should be taken, but don't complain about your school district which is not flexible because you certainly aren't when you have several weeks during a year to take a vacation. 

In high school a week off will make life a disaster for a child. They will be behind a great deal and if they are on a team they will hurt themselves and the team. However, parents will change plans for a team sport and delay, but for the "valued" education they will take the time off and shoulder the responsibility on the teacher to help their child make up the work and education that was missed. 

Just an opinion.


----------



## Negma (Apr 24, 2009)

We are back and had a great time. The highlight was the whales, we saw them everyday. We love the location and the staff-Julie in the towel shack is great. We also forgot to hand in our towel cards (i kid you not). We called and they told us to mail them in, ooops.

We are looking forward to next year, but we are now trying to figure out 2011 for whale season; it was that cool.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 24, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> In this economy that makes no sense at all.  If students go on Ind. Study, the school gets full funding for the days they are gone.  If they are just "absent," the school gets zero funding.


 I agree... That's what I tell the principal all the time but she won't go for it.  Apparently... here you have to submit the packet to the district before you can give it to the kid to work on.  So, my feeling is that the teachers don't want to put the packet together.  After reading DeniseL message I went and looked at our handbook and it says that Independent Study is not for vacations.  So, how can it be the law for her but not us.  Is there some other law I can look at?  Because if there is I'd love to point this out to the principal.


----------



## spuppy (Apr 24, 2009)

Just because the california has decided to enforce a ridiculously inflexible and mindless public school bureaucracy doesn't mean parents should be obligated to follow it.

I have two elementary school children.  One is in the public schools, and the other is in a private school.  The private school is very flexible and accommodating with respect to schedules of students for extracurricular activities and vacations, and I haven't seen the teachers, the school, or the students suffer as a result.  In fact, I think it enhances the experiences of everyone.



csalter2 said:


> Just to let you know this is no longer incorrect. Check with you assistant superintendent of business. If the child is not in school in California, there is NO funding even if you do independent study. This is the same with excused absences. Schools used to get funding if the student had an excused absence. Well this is no longer the case.
> 
> Your child should be in school if there is school. Some school districts post their calendars a year or two in advance. Family time is important, but it should be done within the confines of the vacation periods. You create more work for the teachers and you force the rest of the class to wait for your child to catch up as the teacher may have to go over things again.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2009)

csalter2 said:


> Just to let you know this is no longer incorrect. Check with you assistant superintendent of business. If the child is not in school in California, there is NO funding even if you do independent study.



I'm a teacher and I just checked with the office and they assured me that students on Ind. study DO earn ADA.  Students who are on Ind. Study are given equivalent homework and are considered to be in school.  You are correct that other kinds of absences do not earn ADA.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 24, 2009)

I send my kids to private schools as well, and while I'm sure they wouldn't be very pleased at the extra work involved with taking them out for a week, they'd probably work with me. (And I'd thank them for their extra efforts, as appropriate.)  

I used to believe that you should adhere to the school calendar at all costs.  However, I've changed my tune in recent years.  In this age of two parents working and frenetic social/sport schedules, a case can be made that "family bonding" should supercede academics.  

A friend of mine takes her kids out of school for 2 weeks each April so that they can go on a family reunion in Florida.  It's the only time of year when everyone can all afford to go (it being "silver" season vs. "platinum" season in April) and they spend quality time forging relationships with their cousins, grandparents and aunts and uncles that will sustain them for a lifetime.  

Feeding the soul is just as important, maybe more important, as feeding the mind.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 24, 2009)

Negma said:


> We are back and had a great time. The highlight was the whales, we saw them everyday. We love the location and the staff-Julie in the towel shack is great. We also forgot to hand in our towel cards (i kid you not). We called and they told us to mail them in, ooops.
> 
> We are looking forward to next year, but we are now trying to figure out 2011 for whale season; it was that cool.


  Yes, it is!  They are magnificent and it is a big thrill to see them breach.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 24, 2009)

LisaRex said:


> I send my kids to private schools as well, and while I'm sure they wouldn't be very pleased at the extra work involved with taking them out for a week, they'd probably work with me. (And I'd thank them for their extra efforts, as appropriate.)
> 
> I used to believe that you should adhere to the school calendar at all costs.  However, I've changed my tune in recent years.  In this age of two parents working and frenetic social/sport schedules, a case can be made that "family bonding" should supercede academics.
> 
> ...



You can rationalize it any way you would  like. Private schools will definitely work with you. They want to keep you at the school and paying that tuition. Believe me, I have friends that work with a few different ones and there is  a lot of compromise just because of the tuition not only for vacations but discipline as well. 

I am not saying that vacations aren't good, but there are plenty of ways to bond traveling outside of school days. Two weeks in April, huh? That is during testing season. I am sure your school loves that if you're in California. 

When your child starts high school and decides to bond outside of school with their friends I wonder how that will sound to you.


----------



## mepiccolo (Apr 25, 2009)

We are taking our kindergartner out of school for two weeks in early May and our preschooler who is in a paid preschool also.  We weren't able to book our vacation over the Spring break next year either so we will do the same next year.  I assure you my children will gain more from the two weeks spent with family in Hawaii, creating memories than the two weeks they will miss at school.  Our kindergartner will get their homework to do on independent study to be handed in when we return.  The school made no fuss about it at all when we let them know.  I could see if our kids were behind or failing, but that is not the case.  Also, STAR testing starts in 2nd grade.  When I weigh my child's family vacation memories versus school funding, my family vacation is going to win hands down.  We pay taxes, our kids do not miss school except when very sick and that is not often, and frankly, until the teachers unions stop spending money frivolously, as in over a million dollars fighting things like Prop 8, which has no relevance to our child's education, I really don't care if they miss out on the daily $ they will miss from my child being in Hawaii for 10 days.  As a child my parents took me out of school for family vacations and I can tell you the memories are priceless, I did well in school, was very involved and didn't suffer from losing a couple of weeks of school.  Obviously I did well enough that we can afford to take our kids to Hawaii for 2 weeks every year     We're all entitled to our own opinions, especially when it comes to our own children.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 25, 2009)

iconnections said:


> Denise, are your two weeks over already? It goes so fast but you can start looking forward to next year again.
> 
> I am glad your weather got better as, on Sunday, the VOG was really bad and the Kona winds gave a nasty smell at the airport. They told us that it could be worse than it was already when the wind comes from that direction.
> 
> ...



Hi Emmy  ,

Yes, we are home, so back to the dry weather and messy house. We arrived home late last night and are trying to get adjusted to CA time again. Plus we were totally out of all food, so I had to go to the grocery store for the basics.  13 nights went by very quickly. I am trying to figure out next year and how to go for longer than a week.

We did see whales breeching and did not see any other turtles.  The last few days were great for body surfing, but not for snorkeling.  

It was great seeing you and Peter again, and I know that getting bumped is inconvenient, but I would LOVE to be bumped for a night at the Grand Wailea and some airline vouchers! Which airline did you fly? There is no way we could ever volunteer with kids in tow, but it sure sounds like a great deal for  when we are kidless and can be flexible.

I have photos to email from our gathering.  We all look like we are being blown away, it was so windy that day!

Hope to see you again next year  !


----------



## Denise L (Apr 25, 2009)

mepiccolo said:


> We're all entitled to our own opinions, especially when it comes to our own children.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 25, 2009)

I also agree that your kids need to have the experiences of traveling with parents, even if school is in session....and I think it's far better to take the kids to Hawaii than leave them in a stuffy classroom.   Family bonding is very important, and I am speaking as a former teacher and mom of kids in their late twenties, early thirties now.  

As kids get older, school activities tend to take precedence over family time.  There were times when I didn't get to see the kids for dinner because their nighttime practices or school activies started well after I got home from work.  The kids would grab a sandwich and be out the door, well before 5:30, so I missed seeing them.  The high schools really deprive you of quality family time.  

If we could go back in time, I would tell the kids that these activities are very unimportant in the grand scheme of things.  They wouldn't listen then, so I don't think they would listen to me now, either.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 25, 2009)

csalter2 said:


> You can rationalize it any way you would like.



Not a rationalization, but rather a rational explanation. And I'm sorry if I misled you into believing that I am seeking your endorsement here. I'm not.  



> Private schools will definitely work with you. They want to keep you at the school and paying that tuition. Believe me, I have friends that work with a few different ones and there is a lot of compromise just because of the tuition not only for vacations but discipline as well.



I firmly believe that teachers and parents who partner together in education (and/or discipline) will realize far greater success than if they were to try to achieve results absent the other.  And that remains true whether the schooling is publicly or privately funded. 



> I am not saying that vacations aren't good, but there are plenty of ways to bond traveling outside of school days.



And I am asserting that there is room for different points of view on what constitutes a good education.  If I had to choose between my children reading about geography in a book and looking down into an active volcano in all its splendor, I'd choose the latter every single time.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2009)

mepiccolo said:


> and frankly, until the teachers unions stop spending money frivolously, as in over a million dollars fighting things like Prop 8, which has no relevance to our child's education, I really don't care if they miss out on the daily $ they will miss from my child being in Hawaii for 10 days.



You are misinformed - ADA/school funds/your tax dollars do not fund the teacher's unions - teacher's  _private_ dollars do.  There is no relationship between you taking your child out of school, and how the teacher's unions spend _their_ money.

When a child misses school, it's your child's school that loses, because they do not get paid by the state for your child for that day.  In our school Dist., because of lack of funds, they have laid off all the first and second year teachers, and most of the elementary school music teachers and librarians, and increased class size.  Those kinds of cuts affect every single child every day.

All I am saying is that in this economy, it makes sense to put your child on short term Ind. study if you take them out of school, so that your child's school gets funding for those days.

1)  This guarantees your child the right to make up work and earn full credit.  Under CA school attendance laws, if you do not put them on Ind. Study, your child has no right to make up work  when they miss school for a vacation.

2)  Your district and school earn ADA for the days your child is on Ind. study.

It's a win-win situation...


----------



## mepiccolo (Apr 25, 2009)

I still do not feel that the school which I pay for with my taxes is being affected enough by my child's absence to balance out deciding not take our family vacation when we can.  The school district does not get money for each day my child is not there being taught and let's not forget my child is not in the classroom that day being taught.  Less resources for less children being taught.  Granted I know the teacher has to be there still, but it is not as if the teacher's salary is cut for each day my child is not there.  Also, while I know the union is funded by teacher's private money, it is compensation earned and negotiated through by the teacher's union.  Since California is one of, if not the most highest paying state for teachers, I'm okay with it.  That said, if when we get to higher grades one of my kids is not doing well in school, then THAT, not compensation to the school district, will weigh heavily on whether we decide to pull them out of school for vacation or not.  It's a sad truth that true family time in our lifetime is so limited that while our kids are small enough to truly enjoy vacationing with mom and dad, we are going to make that a priority in our lives.  Since I am my bosses' only employee he suffers greatly when I leave because I am his right hand person and pretty much everything backs up for the two weeks I am gone.  Even still, he is happy for me and in fact he just got back today himself with his family from being in Maui 2 weeks.  It's once a year that we have with our families to recharge because we work our tushes off the other 50 weeks a year.  For those 2 weeks my family wants to relax, not fight for pool lounges, not feel like we are in the middle of Disneyland with all the noise from hundreds of other kids and not have to wait over an hour every time we go out to a restaurant because everything is so crowded.  For those of you who have gone to Hawaii during busy weeks and then on not a busy week, you know what I mean.  In 10 years my children won't even remember that they missed 2 weeks of school - but they'll have the memories of being with their family in Hawaii.  Better yet, they'll grow up making their own family vacations a priority.  I'll end this way...you know those kids that win awards at the end of the year for never missing a day of school, and some even go through their whole school years without ever missing a day....how sad.  I would rather have my child see a rainbow, swim with turtles and build a sand castle on the most beautiful place on earth.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 25, 2009)

I didn't say not to take your child out of school - I said put them on Ind. Study so your child's school gets full funding for those days.



> let's not forget my child is not in the classroom that day being taught. Less resources for less children being taught.



Give me an example of one savings that the school has because your child isn't there.  There aren't any.  



> Granted I know the teacher has to be there still, but it is not as if the teacher's salary is cut for each day my child is not there.



And you proved my point here - whether your child is there or not, the school has the same expenses - just less income.



> I still do not feel that the school which I pay for with my taxes is being affected enough by my child's absence to balance out deciding not take our family vacation when we can.



I agree - just one child being out of school doesn't make a significant difference in the budget, but they aren't the only child out of school and absences do make a big difference in school budgets.

Again - I didn't say don't take them out - I said put them on Ind. Study and everybody wins.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 25, 2009)

I will leave you with these peaceful photos of Westin Ka'anapali.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful photos, Denise!


----------



## rocky (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey the school absence conversation has no business on this board.  Perhaps the Lounge is the right place for it -- but it's not a Starwood related discussion.  It jarring to have to read though these debates trying to find the post that has a tiny bit of WKORV information in it.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2009)

rocky said:


> Hey the school absence conversation has no business on this board.  Perhaps the Lounge is the right place for it -- but it's not a Starwood related discussion.  It jarring to have to read though these debates trying to find the post that has a tiny bit of WKORV information in it.



Rocky, you are right and I'm sorry for my contribution.  I did not mean to start a debate, I just wanted to make sure Denise L knew her kids could go on Ind. Study.


----------



## Denise L (May 4, 2009)

I just wanted to update this thread and mention that my DH and I now believe that the marijuana smells coming into the OFD park-side window were not actually from the park, but from a villa.  The smell was very strong, and if it was coming from the park and blowing across the grass, it would have been very light versus super strong.  So most likely it was an occupant of a villa very close to ours.

The park-side of Bldg 3 is lovely! I am missing it a lot.  I am plotting my next visit to Maui already (maybe sooner than I originally thought, if I have my way and find some $$$  ).


----------



## roadsister (May 4, 2009)

Ok, I know this has been posted before but can't find the answer:

I have exchanged into the Westin North resort arriving 5/17/09 for 1 week.  Someone mentioned calling approx 2 weeks (or was it 1?) ahead to put in a general request on a room.

Can anyone help me with this?  I know exchangers don't usually get the OF rooms or the high ones but want to try as this is the first time my daughter's fiance for Hawaii and want everything to be perfect in case a certain question is popped 

How should I word this and what number do I call to request (or do ya email)?

thanks to all of you that can offer some help!


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2009)

You should call the resort directly, and you can find that number in Owner Resources at the top of the page under Resort Information.

Also in Owner Resources you can see a map of the resort to get a general idea of what you might want to request.


----------

